# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Creator Pro Dual - Heated bed not heating

## LakeDuck

I am new to my Creator Pro,  only have about 1300 hours of printing on it,  the bed stopped heating,  the connector at the bed (Power wires) looks like one side to pretty hot,  the other side is ok looking,
at first when I tried to ohm out the bed I was getting open across the two pins but after cleaning some of the burn/film off the pin that was getting hot I am getting about 2.7 ohm across the pins,  does anybody have the cover off the bottom of their machine that could take a quick reading off their bed (Machine off of course) and let me know about what I should be reading.
Thanks

----------

